# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کتاب پیشرفته تستی زیست دوم دبیرستان

## msina182

سلام به همگی امیدوارم خوب باشید 
یه کتاب که تستاش سخت و پیشرفته باشه واسه زیست و ازمایشگاه دوم دبیرستان میخوام چی پیشنهاد م[emoji8] یکنید?
مرسی

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

اگه دنبال تست سختی الگو سه بعدی خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## msina182

میخوام فقط تست باشه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

خب اینم فقط تسته.درسنامه هاش زیاد نیس.تستاش سخته :Yahoo (83):

----------


## msina182

خیلی ممنون که جوابمو دادی مرسی حتما تهیه میکنم

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

میتونی نمونشو از سایت الگو بگیری نگاه کنی

----------


## msina182

حتما مرسی

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## HAMID 313

سلام
اگه دنبال کتابی با حجم بالا میگردی خیلی سبز  .  درسنامه های خوبی داره(درسنامه هاش از بقیه بهتره)  تستاشم ب روز شده مث سوالات کنکوره تقریبا
اگه دنبال کتاب تست سخت تر میگردی الگو خوبه   تستاشم خیلی سخته.  درسنامه هم داره                          این دوتا سطحشون بالاس

----------


## parnia-sh

خیلی سبزرو برای دوم پیشنهاد نمیدم من خودم خیلی سبز داشتم راضی نبودم میگن بروز شده ولی نه مثل الگو.اما از درسنامه خیلی سبز خوبه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## msina182

چرا pdfنیست تو سایت الگو[emoji20] 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## msina182

خودم خیلی سبز چاپ 93 دارم زیاد راضی نیستم ولی درسنامه هاش عالیه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## parnia-sh

http://www.olgoopub.ir/download.php?...bstract&id=396 این مال فصل دو........ این فصل چهارhttp://www.olgoopub.ir/download.php?...bstract&id=485

----------


## msina182

دستت درد نکنه زحمت کشیدی[emoji173] 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## msina182

پرنیا خودت از الگو داری?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

الگو برای کنکوری ها فقط مناسبه چون اکثر تست هاش ترکیبی هستن و ترکیبی ها از غیرترکیبی ها جدا نشدن.

----------


## msina182

بی زحمت اگه کسی این کتاب رو داره اگر امکانش هست از دو سه تا تست فصل 1 بذاره ممنون میشم میخوام ببینم چطوره

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadise..

سلام دوستم.

این قسمتی از زیست دوم الگو هست

http://dl.paytakhteketab.com/zist-1-olgoo.rar

----------


## msina182

حدیثه مرسی ولی فقط.یه عکس pdfمیاره

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadise..

> حدیثه مرسی ولی فقط.یه عکس pdfمیاره
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


درستش کردم الان

----------


## msina182

دستت درد نکنه مرسی عزیزم لطف کردی[emoji8] 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## taker190

من خودم واسه خواهرم، خیلی سبز گرفتم. تستاش به کل عوض شدن. خیلی خوبه

الگو رو هم دوستش گرفته و با هم منظم عوض میکنن و هردو کتاب رو میخونن.
خیلی سبز + الگو

----------


## Hadise..

http://dl.paytakhteketab.com/zist.rar

این قسمتی از زیست دوم خیلی سبز هست

----------


## msina182

من خیلی سبز چاپ93دارم،94ش زیاد تغییر کرده?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadise..

> من خیلی سبز چاپ93دارم،94ش زیاد تغییر کرده?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



نه زیاد. فقط تستاش. من خودم خیلی سبز چاپ 93 دارم و تست هم الگو

----------


## msina182

با الگو میتونی ازمون 100بزنی?
منظورم اینه که سوالاتش تا چه حد سخت تره از خیلی سبز?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## Hadise..

> با الگو میتونی ازمون 100بزنی?
> منظورم اینه که سوالاتش تا چه حد سخت تره از خیلی سبز?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk



همه چیز بستگی داره به خودتون که چطور بخونید.تا الان خوب بوده. تستهای الگو نکته زیاد داره. حتما نکاتشو گوشه کتابتون یادداشت کنید

----------


## msina182

مرسی ازت

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## lily7

به نظرم الگو مناسبه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## محمدزضا

> سلام
> اگه دنبال کتابی با حجم بالا میگردی خیلی سبز  .  درسنامه های خوبی داره(درسنامه هاش از بقیه بهتره)  تستاشم ب روز شده مث سوالات کنکوره تقریبا
> اگه دنبال کتاب تست سخت تر میگردی الگو خوبه   تستاشم خیلی سخته.  درسنامه هم داره                          این دوتا سطحشون بالاس


دوست عزیزم با اینکه درس نامه ی خیلی سبز بهتر از بقیس ، اما ۲ تا مشکل داره ۱- تو فصل قلب اشتباه داره ۲- پیوستگی موضوع نداره و خوندنش سخته
برای تست فقط الگو و اگه میتونی جامع تخته سیاه رو بگیر اما ترکیبیاش رو نزن که امادت میکنه
خواهش میکنم به حرف من دنیا دیده گوش بدین و کتاب پر اشتباه مهر و ماه رو نخرین !!

----------


## msina182

راست میگی مرسی

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## elahe97m

only olgoo

----------

